# help...eye infection?



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have just been to check on my rabbits and one has dried caked fur around his eye and the eye is unusually wet. But my vet is now closed. What do I do? Please help, am worried.

Thanks, xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

take him to the nearest vets that are open eye infections can turn nasty very quick


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Your vets must run an emergency service. 

Dont leave it until monday.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

actually eye isnt that wet...just obviously has been. its just in one eye. xx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Could be a tooth problem.

I still wouldnt leave it. If you end up with an infection, they are so bloody hard to deal with.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

does it sound like an infection? I there is a vet open tomorrow? Thanks, xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

a wet eye could be a number of things including eye infection, general but server respiratory infection, teeth overgrowing and putting pressure on the tear duct, something in the eye causing irritation which will lead to infection, the wrong type of bedding causing and allergic reaction... all need a rabbit savy vet not your run of the mill dog and cat vet and need to be seen as soon as possible. If your rabbit stops eating because it is in pain or discomfort it is unlikely to ever start eating agian.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> a wet eye could be a number of things including eye infection, general but server respiratory infection, teeth overgrowing and putting pressure on the tear duct, something in the eye causing irritation which will lead to infection, the wrong type of bedding causing and allergic reaction... all need a rabbit savy vet not your run of the mill dog and cat vet and need to be seen as soon as possible. If your rabbit stops eating because it is in pain or discomfort it is unlikely to ever start eating agian.


What she said!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I definitely wouldnt leave it, your vet should have a protocol for emergencies and most things with bunnies can turn nasty pretty quick. i hope you manage to get your bunny seen. x


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes, hope the vet can fix poorly bunny's eye soon.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

He is eating and running around now. I am going to the only open vet today! Unfortunately am not sure if they will be rabbit savy or not...but I reallt hope so. I bathed with hot salty water yesterday and today seems a bit better...but still going. Got to ring at 9.30 for an appt. So hope so. Thanks everyone and will be sure to let you know of outcome and/or ask for advice after. xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

niki87 said:


> He is eating and running around now. I am going to the only open vet today! Unfortunately am not sure if they will be rabbit savy or not...but I reallt hope so. I bathed with hot salty water yesterday and today seems a bit better...but still going. Got to ring at 9.30 for an appt. So hope so. Thanks everyone and will be sure to let you know of outcome and/or ask for advice after. xx


Good luck hope he is ok xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Vet wont take me cos I'm registered at another vet....despite the fact my vet is closed. Not an animal friendly attitude. Am taking him to the pets a&e which is gonna cost me a minimum of £82. Not brill as I'm moving at the end of the month. Still will be worth it if it sorts him out. Guess I'm annoyed cos I could have done that yesterday...but the vet I rang said it wasnt classed as an emergency and he would be ok to be sorted today. I guess I'm annoyed cos I'm feeling guilty.

Still he's ok at the mo and hopefully will be sorted out today. Poor lad.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

have u got a pdsa or a local rescue you can call and ask if they have a vet or know of one whos open. a vet that turns down an animal sounds like a complete joke


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh wow never thought of that. BUt rang loads of vets yesterday and there was only one open that I found. But I will ring pdsa or rescu...thanks!!! Xx


----------



## grinseeker (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh no - how could the vet turn a sick pet down! Hope he's ok!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh excellent have found a vets in manchester who will see me!!! Am so happy. Will let you all know this evening thank you! xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who provided advice on this thread. I managed to get an appointment at a wonderful vet in Radcliffe. He seemed very knowledgeable and bothered to explain everything to me and answer my questions. He did a full check which I was very impressed with. Eyes were clear so is most likely a tear duct infection for which I have been perscribed eye drops. He also checkd teeth and there is the beginning of a potential problem near the back so I have to go get him checked in 6-8 weeks. Otherwise he is now fine. And the whole thing cost me £30...a lot better than that £80 they were gonna charge me to just get him seen to.

Anyone who has had this prob...does the drops usually turn the discharge a fluorescent green??

Thanks to everyone again. Am just so relieved!


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

Not sure about the green but I'm glad to hear you got to see a brilliant vet. I can't believe the other vet wouldn't see your bunny, I'd write a stroppy letter about that!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Thanks to everyone who provided advice on this thread. I managed to get an appointment at a wonderful vet in Radcliffe. He seemed very knowledgeable and bothered to explain everything to me and answer my questions. He did a full check which I was very impressed with. Eyes were clear so is most likely a tear duct infection for which I have been perscribed eye drops. He also checkd teeth and there is the beginning of a potential problem near the back so I have to go get him checked in 6-8 weeks. Otherwise he is now fine. And the whole thing cost me £30...a lot better than that £80 they were gonna charge me to just get him seen to.
> 
> Anyone who has had this prob...does the drops usually turn the discharge a fluorescent green??
> 
> Thanks to everyone again. Am just so relieved!


Glad to hear yourbunny's doing better and been seen....in answer to the eyedros yes...can't remember the name of the ones Goliath had but he looked like the hulk bless im xx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

aww im glad you managed to get him seen. i cant believe that other vet would turn away a sick animal!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> Glad to hear yourbunny's doing better and been seen....in answer to the eyedros yes...can't remember the name of the ones Goliath had but he looked like the hulk bless im xx


Lol ok thats fine. Does look hulkish lol. And yes I cant believe they turned a sick rabbit away. Is appalling. And I think I will write a letter. MAybe to our paper. xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I have only ever had eye cream for rabbits, not drops. tear dutch infections can easily spread to respiratory infections so I'm glad hes been to vets. teeth can quickly over grow what are you currently feeding him?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah its the back teeth. I feed him...think the brand is Mayfield...fruity mix with grass. xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I would slowly move him on to excell pellets over 2 weeks, I know they dont look nice but they contain everything he needs. Just give him a shot glass of pellets a day and then plenty of long strand alfalfa hay as it has more fiber than regular hay and will help to wear down his back teeth. If you cant find alfalfa hay near you try the hay experts online or try a local stables/farm. you can still feed vegetables but no more than a third of a cup and only feed carrot as a treat. 

The hay wont stop his teeth from needing filing down if they are already over grown but it will prevent how often he needs to go and with a better diet he may not need any. however he will need check ups more frequently I would say every 3 months, and at the first sign of going off his food you need to take him to a very good vet.

you can also give him apple and willow branches which my 2 love, they sell them in most big pet shops.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> I would slowly move him on to excell pellets over 2 weeks, I know they dont look nice but they contain everything he needs. Just give him a shot glass of pellets a day and then plenty of long strand alfalfa hay as it has more fiber than regular hay and will help to wear down his back teeth. If you cant find alfalfa hay near you try the hay experts online or try a local stables/farm. you can still feed vegetables but no more than a third of a cup and only feed carrot as a treat.
> 
> The hay wont stop his teeth from needing filing down if they are already over grown but it will prevent how often he needs to go and with a better diet he may not need any. however he will need check ups more frequently I would say every 3 months, and at the first sign of going off his food you need to take him to a very good vet.
> 
> you can also give him apple and willow branches which my 2 love, they sell them in most big pet shops.


Ok I will get some asap. Though when you say about him going off his food...why is that? Cos of his teeth? Thanks!! xx


----------

